# Golden Knights, in first NHL season, do the unthinkable in reaching Stanley Cup Final



## Lipitor (May 23, 2018)

https://www.usatoday.com/story/spor...s-golden-knights-stanley-cup-final/627276002/



> In a city where Frank Sinatra crooned, the Rat Pack roamed, Sugar Ray Leonard fought and Liberace headlined, the Golden Knights are proving to be one of the most celebrated acts in Las Vegas history.
> 
> The expansion Golden Knights defeated the Winnipeg Jets 2-1 on Sunday to win the Western Conference final in five games and earn an improbable berth to the Stanley Cup Final.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lipitor (May 23, 2018)

If anyone wants to do a sports night to watch these games.. I can see what I can do and pull some strings.


----------



## Prussian Blue (May 23, 2018)

Lipitor said:


> If anyone wants to do a sports night to watch these games.. I can see what I can do and pull some strings.


count me in, I know very little about NHL but stuck money on them at start of season because  they sounded cool.


----------



## Lipitor (May 23, 2018)

Prussian Blue said:


> count me in, I know very little about NHL but stuck money on them at start of season because  they sounded cool.


 cool fam do you have a discord yet? are you in movie night? I would set this up as us watching a stream and using a discord to talk about the game. I would provide the stream, but if that's not necessary you can watch on your own.


----------



## Prussian Blue (May 23, 2018)

Lipitor said:


> cool fam do you have a discord yet? are you in movie night? I would set this up as us watching a stream and using a discord to talk about the game. I would provide the stream, but if that's not necessary you can watch on your own.



yeah same name, not been on movie night yet but will drop in next time. Setting up a stream would be handy for me


----------



## ES 148 (May 23, 2018)

All those Gold Knights can't stand up against our own pet Golden Knight


----------



## Shokew (May 23, 2018)

Sin City having one of the BEST hockey teams out there - this is one fucked up timeline.


----------



## LulzKiller (May 23, 2018)

i mean it helped that the expansion draft basically gave them carte blanche per talent; i don't even watch hockey and know that


----------



## FierceBrosnan (May 23, 2018)

Shokew said:


> Sin City having one of the BEST hockey teams out there - this is _*THE BEST*_ timeline.


FTFY fam. Even if the Knights don't bring home the Stanley Cup they've done some amazing shit.


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (May 23, 2018)

LulzKiller said:


> i mean it helped that the expansion draft basically gave them carte blanche per talent; i don't even watch hockey and know that


The rules are way more lenient, without a doubt. On the other hand, if the NHL continued to do expansion like it did with Minnesota, CBJ, Nashville, Atlanta, people would complain that the old ways set teams up for failure, which is sort of true. Were just now seeing Nashville and CBJ rise in ranks and Atlanta had to relocate (their 2nd time) to be a perennial, and even that took 7 season after moving to Winnipeg, and all that took 20 years.

In Vegas' defense, a lot of the players they chose were 3-4th line talent or were journeymen. Obviously they got the best modern day goalie (dont @ me)in the draft and James Neal, but I recount a few guys on VGK that were traded or even released to FA in seasons before the expansion draft, and were seen as trade fodder or depth guys, and they're making a name for themselves. Teams also made a lot of draft day trades and deals to prevent VGK from poaching a player they really wanted to keep, so the balls were in the other 30 teams courts the whole time. You also need to take into account that the NHL talent is tenfold what it was 20 years ago. There were still 35-40 year old burnout guys working for a low end contract that were getting exposed, and that's all that was getting exposed. So they didn't give two fucks if the expansion Wild did good.

If it went like the 2000 expansion, Vegas would have went 10-72 and relocated in 10 years.


edit- what's even worse is that Seattle, which is most likely going to be unanimous 31-0 approval, will probably have better draft options 2 years from now.


----------



## Very Honest Content (May 23, 2018)

Prussian Blue said:


> count me in, I know very little about NHL but stuck money on them at start of season because  they sounded cool.



What odds did you get?

Whenever I would do expansion drafts on this awesome site leading up to the real one, I always took Fluery off Pittsburgh every single draft but would pass on Neal because he's on the wrong side of forwards' historical prime peak production ages.  The terrifying thing is, they've got 24 million (even with David Clarkson's all time laughable mistake of a deal on the books right now for 10.5 million for the next two seasons!) in cap space to run at Tavaras as of now to be the real first star player acquisition in franchise history infancy so this is possibly just the beginning since the Kings are sporting several forks in their collective hides in the west!


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (May 23, 2018)

Very Honest Content said:


> run at Tavaras


Please no. Being a NYI fan right now is dreadful.

edit- just looked at that capfriendly link. If the Islanders don't sign Tavares with 28m available, i'll eat my jersey.


----------



## Schmeckel (May 23, 2018)

I completely forgot there was an NHL team here until I saw all the billboards pop up when the playoffs came around.


----------



## Piss Clam (May 23, 2018)

The Caps have their chance tonight it's like the Ravens against the Steelers, but the caps won against pitt so I'm happy and don't give a fuck anymore.

They won against pitt that is all I wanted.


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (May 23, 2018)

HalifaxHighlander said:


> I'm not super au fait with the Islanders and how the room is rolling, but would Lamiorello coming to town have any sway on Tavares you reckon? I mean I think he's staying there anyway, but still. Gotta think it might have an impact.


Lou will help for sure. Garth Snow needs to go and they need to get Mike Hunter. There are talks about Lou going after Tavares and Kovalchuk, but Kov is asking for a lot more than he's worth and I wouldn't give him more than a few mill a year.


----------



## Prussian Blue (May 23, 2018)

Very Honest Content said:


> What odds did you get?



Stuck thirty dollars at 100/1. Drinks are on me if they do it.


----------



## Lipitor (May 24, 2018)

LulzKiller said:


> i mean it helped that the expansion draft basically gave them carte blanche per talent; i don't even watch hockey and know that



They were far from handed a championship. The GM just did some excellent team building moves. 



Schmeckel said:


> I completely forgot there was an NHL team here until I saw all the billboards pop up when the playoffs came around.


 You have a dark souls avatar.. read the threads here. They basically did dark souls for real but instead of using a sword used a hockey stick.


----------



## Schmeckel (May 24, 2018)

Lipitor said:


> You have a dark souls avatar.. read the threads here. They basically did dark souls for real but instead of using a sword used a hockey stick.


I more meant that they weren't really advertised. Before the season started, it was golden knights everywhere. Then it completely disappeared. Now that it's playoffs there's billboards up, tons of cars with GK stickers, kids in school with knights gear... It all just came out of nowhere.



Spoiler: Powerlevel 



I live in Vegas.


----------



## Lipitor (May 25, 2018)

Prussian Blue said:


> Stuck thirty dollars at 100/1. Drinks are on me if they do it.


I heard from a source (my drunk sports junkie friend) places are taking buy backs if you cash in before the series starts. Not sure if it's true. But I've heard of people doing those 500:1 getting like $10k for turning it in.


----------



## Prussian Blue (May 25, 2018)

Lipitor said:


> I heard from a source (my drunk sports junkie friend) places are taking buy backs if you cash in before the series starts. Not sure if it's true. But I've heard of people doing those 500:1 getting like $10k for turning it in.



Got the option to cash out at 3/4 of winnings myself before the series starts.


----------

